# penn squidder 140?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

just got one of these , i hear they cast good what reel would you compare them to as far as casting ?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Little better than a jigmaster....
Not as good as a abu or any more current reel but much stronger for reeling in fish.
I casted a mag one and it was fine... not like a 525 mag or abu but it worked well and much stronger than a abu for reeling in a fish.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

about how much distance do u think i can get out of it? i hear catfishermen use it .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Magged*

I have a squidder that BStarling turned into a knobby mag. It works great. It is not as smooth as a 525 mag but what do you expect.

I have never measured a cast but it gets the job done on just about anything I want to catch short of large shark. 

Darin


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

n/m found it


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I can chunk 4oz 130+ yds with my squidders and I'm not a very good caster... 

Both have aluminum spools...you might want to change the spool if it has an original brass/chromed spool. Those things are kind of heavy and don't cast nearly as well.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

where do i get the aluminum spool from ? im guessing mine is the brass one , i got them from my uncle .

oh yea what lenght rod should i use for this? tia


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> where do i get the aluminum spool from ? im guessing mine is the brass one , i got them from my uncle .
> 
> oh yea what lenght rod should i use for this? tia


What color is the spool?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

the spool is a shiny silver.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I have a 140 that I bought*

the conversion kit to make it a narrow 146 and added some mags to it. You can ordered parts from Scott's Bait & Tackle. www.scottsbt.com


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I got my aluminum spools off Ebay. However I am boycotting them for their stupid reaction to the Va Tech shooting by banning all firearms related items from being sold on their site. Guess i'll need to get some more online tackle stores saved into my favorites...it's hard to find saltwater gear in Ohio


----------

